# Partage de Dossiers à distance entre 2 mac



## moebius80 (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai un ami qui possède un iMac...Nous aimerions partager certains de nos dossier à distance via notre connexion internet.

Est ce possible et comment ? Existe t)il un logiciel plug and play ?

J'aimerais avoir sur mon bureau une icône représentant un dossier de partage comme si il était sur mon disque alors que j'accède à distance sur celui de mon ami...

Merci d'avance,

A+


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2009)

bonjour 
plein de sujets là dessus
et topo encore posté ce matin
http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20080107084414872


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour ton lien, mais es-tu sur que cela répond à mon problème ?
J'ai l'impression que le tuto que tu donnes explique comment partager des fichiers ou dossier au sein d'un réseau wifi ou filaire...

Perso je cherche à partager à distance via internet (lui est sur paris et moi sur amiens)...
Désolé si cette question à déjà été posée mais je n'ai rien de trouvé de très clair sur ce sujet....
Merci encore pour ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

les principes globaux  ( qui quoi quels droits)  sont les mêmes que ce soit en local ou distant

sauf qu'au lieu d'etre un reseau local c'est un reseau perso entre machine A et l'exterieur , et ici une machine B

j'ai pas acces au manuel leopard( que j'ai pas) donc un tuto 100% leopard je l'ai pas et j'ai pas une url pile là dessus en stock


----------



## fanougym (13 Juillet 2009)

Une autre solution pourrait être d'utiliser un logiciel de ftp (cyberduck par exemple, ou transmit).

vos fournisseurs d'accès vous octroient très certainement un espace de stockage type pages perso ... suffit alors d'utiliser cet espace pour partager vos fichiers...

Petite explication de texte ...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

un point à souligner
quelque soit la solution
avec un ordi distant il faut particulierement preter attention au droit d'accès et droit d'action
eviter les options trop ouvertes sur l'exterieur

et personnelement je suis très en faveur de partage volontairement restreint à  des dossiers précis, même avec une personne de  grande confiance, ds erreurs de manips arrivent

et enfin pour poursuivre ce qu'indique fanougym
ca depend aussi de quoi et comment
( lire ou droit de modif)

si c'est pour par exemple  lire ou cogerer des documents , il y de très bonnes solutions en ligne
( de site perso avec zone privée à sites specialisés dans la cogestion)
j'utilse beaucoup ce genre d'option qui a l'avantage de ne pas faire acceder à mon DD  tout en mettant à dispo des choses , avec droits modulés


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juillet 2009)

Tout d'abord, merci à vous deux de vous intéresser à mon problème...
Alors, pour l'option ftp, je ne suis pas pour car j'ai et il a des gros fichiers et le temps passer pour les mettre sur le ftp est trop important... 
Pour les questions de droits, je suis entièrement d'accord avec pascalformac, nous ne comptons partager qu'un seul dossier...... Je sais qu'il existe des programmes type shakespeer mais j'aimerais une solution intégrée à Mac OSX... je ne sais pas si cela est possible...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

va fallor que tu revoies tes notions sur le ftp

le ftp est un protocole de partage

et intégré à ton mac

les clients ftp autres sont surtout là pour aller-retour ordi-sites

 là on parle d'accès ftp directement à ton mac
( tape donc ftp dans ton aide mac...)


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> va fallor que tu revoies tes notions sur le ftp
> 
> le ftp est un protocole de partage
> 
> ...



Effectivement, je crois que tu as raison.... meme si je ne vois pas encore bien comment faire...(les logiciels ftp demandes une adresse ftp://192.xxx.xxx.xxx, un login et un mot de passe et je ne vois pas quoi renseigner....).
Sinon, je prefererais avoir une icone d'un disque dur sur mon bureau dans lequel il y aurait directement les fichiers et dossiers partager par mon ami.....


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

faudra mettre la main sur des tutos ou relire ton aide mac

car en fait tout ca est très simple
ftp-tcp etc 
permettent de construire un réseau PRIVÉ entre  machine A et machine B

et chacun voit  l'ordi de l'autre et/ou dossiers accessibles comme si c'était des clefs usb ou dd externes ou CD
( à condition que les 2 cotés soient actifs bien entendu, ce qui est parfois une gene alors que mise en commun sur un SITE annule cette gene)


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> faudra mettre la main sur des tutos ou relire ton aide mac
> 
> car en fait tout ca est très simple
> ftp-tcp etc
> ...


C'est exactement ce que je cherche à faire....


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

franchement je ne vois pas ou est le souci
tu as par defaut 3 modes de partage ( AFP FTP SMB)

tu peux choisir accès à quoi en pointant tel ou tel dossier

et avec quels droits assignés et à qui


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juillet 2009)

je doit créer un compte pour mon ami sur mon Mac et lui doit faire pareil pour moi ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

je vois fanougym qui lui est sous leopard et peut te piloter plus finement que moi qui ne l'utiliise pas chez moi

edit
et remy


----------



## fanougym (13 Juillet 2009)

Prefs système / partage de fichiers / options / partage par FTP

Pour y voir plus clair, "petit" tuto en vidéo.


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juillet 2009)

c'est ce que je veux faire.... simplement j'aimerais acceder aux dossier directement en cliquant sur l'icone d'un disque dur sur mon bureau et non en me connectant via cyberduck ou autre....


----------

